# Một số thói quen làm da bạn xấu đi



## Anspasauna2 (6 Tháng chín 2019)

Làm sao để trắng da đúng cách? Hiện nay, có rất nhiều sản phẩm hỗ trợ làm trắng da, cải thiện tông màu cho làn da. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng cần phải lưu ý đến việc làm trắng đúng cách hay tránh những thói quen xấu khiến làn da ngày cứ mãi đen sạm, kể cả khi bạn có dùng nhiều phẩm đắt tiền đi chăng nữa.
*Không rửa mặt*
Theo khảo sát, một số người thường bỏ qua việc rửa mặt trước khi đi ngủ. Điều này dẫn đến sự tích tụ bụi bẩn và da chết, gây mụn và giảm sức khỏe da.
*Quên không dùng kem chống nắng thường xuyên*
Dù kem chống nắng có chỉ số chống nắng cao như thế nào thì bạn vẫn cần phải dặm lại kem chống nắng mỗi 2 -4 tiếng/lần. Điều này được cho là cần thiết và quan trọng không kém nếu bạn muốn có làn da trắng sáng. Bởi lẽ, tác dụng của kem chống nắng cũng có thời hạn nhất định và nếu bạn nghĩ rằng chỉ cần thoa một lớp là đã đủ thì hoàn toàn sai lầm và thiếu sót. Đó là lí do, dù bạn có ở trong nhà, nơi ít ánh nắng chiếu rọi trực tiếp nhưng vẫn đen sạm.
*Bỏ qua dưỡng ẩm cho da*
Dưỡng ẩm cho da là một trong những bước dưỡng quan trọng mà bạn không được bỏ qua khi có ý định chăm sóc da. Công đoạn dùng kem chống nắng, kem làm trắng da sẽ gần như trở nên vô nghĩa nếu bạn không dưỡng ẩm cho da. Các chuyên gia còn khẳng định, việc dưỡng ẩm còn có ý nghĩa quan trọng trong việc phục hồi và tái tạo làn da mới khoẻ mạnh và trắng hồng hơn.





*Đắp mặt nạ không đúng thời điểm*
Bạn đã có cho mình lịch trình đắp mặt nạ trắng da hàng tuần nhưng việc sắp xếp thời điểm đắp mặt nạ hợp lý hay không thì còn chưa biết! Thời điểm đắp mặt nạ không đúng sẽ góp phần làm hiệu quả dưỡng trắng da bị hạn chế, hay thậm chí đen đi dù bạn vẫn dưỡng da đều đặn. Thời điểm thích hợp nhất để đắp mặt nạ là vào buổi tối, đi cùng với các bước dưỡng da ban đêm. Đây là thời điểm làn da được hoàn toàn nghỉ ngơi mà không bị các yếu tố môi trường tác động, từ đó việc hấp thụ các dưỡng chất có trong mặt nạ cũng trở nên hiệu quả hơn.
*Sử dụng máy tính nhiều*
Đây là một trong thói quen của nhiều cô bạn công sở. Tiếp xúc với máy tính quá nhiều cũng khiến da bạn đen sạm đi đáng kể bởi tia bức xạ từ máy tính có khả bạn ảnh hưởng đến độ trắng sáng cũng như với chính sức khoẻ của làn da. Da bạn của bạn sẽ dễ bị tình trạng sinh mụn, tàn nhang, nám da hơn. Nếu được hãy hạn chế việc ngồi quá lâu trước máy tính. Đồng thời bạn cũng nên sử dụng thêm những biện pháp khác nhằm hạn chế tia bức xạ của máy tính như trồng cây xanh trên bàn làm việc.
*Thức khuya*
Bạn có để ý rằng đa phần những người thức khuya thường có làn da trông thiếu sức sống và đen sạm? Sự thật là thức khuya đồng nghĩa với việc tạo điều kiện cho sắc tố melanin hình thành và phát triển khiến da tối màu đi trông thấy. Hệ luỵ của việc thức khuya cũng khiến bị lão hoá da sớm hơn rất nhiều.Những thói quen không tốt nên dần được thay đổi để bạn nhanh chóng có được làn da trắng sáng như mong muốn.
Đến với An Spa để được tư vấn và chăm sóc
 Lô 4-A9.4 đường 2/9 phường Hòa Cường Bắc, Quận Hải Châu, TP. Đà Nẵng
hotro@anspamassage.vn
 08-88-49-89-89


----------

